
Code Surfer – Rad Code Slides - pomber
https://codesurfer.pomb.us/
======
sequoia
This looks very useful and I'd love to use it in the future.

I used to do this sort of thing by hand[1], and I can tell you it's very
tedious (and didn't look this good).

1: [https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1KVMwffTe-
aam8Mq7LwfZ...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1KVMwffTe-
aam8Mq7LwfZzXwtlcy-VRHrBPk20x47_zk/edit#slide=id.gae4bde4ee_0_0) (look at
animations or in presenter view starting about slide 6)

------
sequoia
Looks very cool!

Would be nice if arrow and/or spacebar worked for scrolling on this website.
They appear to have been sacrificed to the god of parallax.

edit: they work until you click something.

~~~
pomber
Thanks! Yes, I still need to fix some issues in the docs page.

------
watersb
Looks very nice. Anything that helps us discuss code more effectively is worth
a try. Thanks!

